# Αποσαφήνιση όρων: ερμηνεία, μετάφραση, παράφραση κτλ



## wanderer (Dec 17, 2018)

Αφορμή το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι οι-εδώ και χρόνια-ας πούμε "διαμάχες" που έχω με διάφορους φίλους-γνωστούς σχετικά με αντίστοιχους όρους. Φυσικά δεν μιλάμε σαν μεταφραστές (κανείς μας δεν είναι μεταφραστής ή γλωσσολόγος), αλλά συμβαίνει με αυτούς που ανταλλάσω απόψεις για αυτά τα θέματα, να είναι άτομα διαβαστερά. Έτσι πιανόμαστε πολλές φορές να διαφωνούμε αν το τάδε είναι μετάφραση, ερμηνεία κτλ. Μα θα μου πείτε να ανοίξω το λεξικό. Το έχω κάνει αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν τα έχω αποσαφηνίσει μέσα μου καθ'ότι τα έχω διαβάσει και "κατανοήσει" μόνο θεωρητικά. Γι'αυτό και απευθύνομαι εδώ διότι εσείς έχετε εμπειρία πάνω σε αυτά τα θέματα.

Θα χρησιμοποιήσω ένα παράδειγμα για να κάνω πιο κατανοητή την απορία μου και ελπίζω να μην μπερδέψω κανέναν. Θα αναφέρω το γνωστό καινοδιοαθητικό χωρίο "_μακάριοι οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι_". Ως γνωστόν το κείμενο σημαίνει "ευτυχισμένοι οι *συναισθανόμενοι* την πνευματική τους φτώχεια". Δεν μπορείς στην νέα ελληνική να πεις: "ευτυχισμένοι οι φτωχοί στο πνεύμα". 

Ως εδώ κανέις δεν έχει διαφωνήσει μαζί μου. Σε αυτό που διαφωνούμε είναι στο πως πρέπει να "χαρακτηρίσουμε'" την "νοηματική αποτύπωση". 

Κάποιοι λένε ότι είναι *ερμηνεία* ή *παράφραση* διότι στα αρχαία δεν υπάρχει η λέξη "συναισθανόμενοι". Πάντως ενώ νομίζω ότι έχω κατανοήσει την έννοια της παράφρασης (μιας ελεύθερης νοηματικής απόδωσης), εν τούτοις δεν ξέρω αν η "ερμηνεία" ταυτίζεται με την παράφραση διότι κάποιες φορές εννοείται σαν μια "απλή" *μετάφραση*, κάποιες φορές σαν "παράφραση" αλλά και κάποιες φορές σαν "ολόκληρο κείμενο με σχόλια". Για να μην αναφέρω και την λέξη της *μεταγλώτισσης*.

Όσο αφορά το συγκεκριμένο χωρίο, εγώ θεωρώ ότι πρόκειται για μετάφραση "*λέξη προς λέξη*" ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχει στα αρχαία η λεξη "συναισθανόμενοι" αφού αποδίδει το πνεύμα της έκφρασης. Δεν ξέρω αν έχω δίκιο.

Το όλο θέμα περιπλέκεται ακόμα παραπάνω όταν μπαίνουμε στο τρυπάκι να αναφέρουμε τι είναι ξένη γλώσσα και τι όχι. Εγώ πχ τα αρχαία ελληνικά τα θεωρώ "ξένη γλώσσα" επειδή απλά το γλωσσικό αυτό ιδίωμα μου είναι ακατανόητο. Μόνο αυτός που κατέχει ειδική γνώση (πχ φιλόλογος) μπορεί να το κατανοήσει (και αυτό σε ένα βαθμό). Οπότε υπάρχουν οι αντίστοιχοι σκυλοκαβγάδες για το αν θα πρέπει να λέμε "μετάφραση" ή "απόδοση" μια μεταφορά στη ν.ε απο την αρχαία.

Τέλος θα ήθελα να κάνω και την εξής ερώτηση: είναι δυνατόν ένας μεταφραστής να προβεί αποκλειστικά σε μόνο μετάφραση (λέξη προς λέξη) ενός κειμένου, ή αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να προβεί και σε ερμηνείες/παραφράσεις κτλ;


Ελπίζω να μην σας μπέρδεψα! Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2018)

Δεν υπάρχει «μετάφραση λέξη προς λέξη».

Για τα υπόλοιπα, δεν υπάρχει μεζούρα, οπότε είναι λογικές οι διαφωνίες. Αν ξεφεύγει «πολύ» από το πρωτότυπο (με βάση ένα γενικό consensus) μπορεί να μην το πεις μετάφραση αλλά κάτι άλλο (εδώ συμπεριλαμβάνεται ακόμη και το «τερατούργημα»). Ανάλογα και κατά περίπτωση, πάντα.


----------



## wanderer (Dec 17, 2018)

Πολύ ωραία. Σχετικά με το "όσο αφορά τα ενδογλωσσικά δεν πρέπει να λέμε ποτέ "μετάφραση" αλλά "απόδοση" διότι είναι η ίδια γλώσσα" συμφωνείς;

Εμένα με διορθώνουν συνέχεια με αυτό. Λέω "μετάφραση" όχι για να προκαλέσω και κάποιοι όχι απλώς με "διορθώνουν" αλλά προσπαθούν και να με μειώσουν σαν αμόρφωτο (έχει γίνει κι αυτό).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2018)

Από τα αρχαία στα νέα ελληνικά είναι μετάφραση. Από τα γκρεκάνικα στα νέα ελληνικά είναι μετάφραση. Από τον Ερωτόκριτο στα νέα ελληνικά αρκούν μερικά καλά σχόλια στα σωστά σημεία. Απλώς δεν λέμε μετάφραση από τον Παπαδιαμάντη στα σημερινά νέα ελληνικά επειδή μας τρομάζει το πόσο έχει αλλάξει η γλώσσα και χρησιμοποιούμε την απόδοση, τη «μεταφορά στη σύγχρονη μορφή της γλώσσας» και άλλα τέτοια. Και πάλι, δεν υπάρχουν παγιωμένες νόρμες.


----------



## wanderer (Dec 18, 2018)

Αν το πω εγώ αυτό σε κάποιους, στην καλύτερη απο το ένα θα μπει απο το άλλο θα βγει!

Σε ευχαριστώ ρε συ drsiebenmal!


----------

